# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Association for Machine Translation in the Americas (AMTA), East Stroudsburg, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Website - amtaweb.org

MT Summit XVI will be held in Nagoya, Japan from September 18 to 22, 2017

Conference AMTA 2016 at the Austin Hilton in Austin, Texas
October 28 - November 1, 2016

President - Olga Beregovaya

----------

